

 Review my startup (Drimmit) - ayhoung
http://www.drimmit.com?source=news

======
gee_totes
Requiring me to login to test it out almost drove me away. Then I found the
inspiration wall link to check it out. The immediate pop-up window asking me
to register was annoying (and the facebook, twitter, and google links in said
window don't work).

Good job with non-blocking javascript.

I have no idea what the icons mean on the individual dreams on the inspiration
page.

If I was logged in, would there be a way for me to upvote dreams? I know it
sounds silly, but if I had a dream to lose weight, I would appreciate the
encouragement, and if I thought someone had a cool dream, I would like to
encourage them as well. And if I were looking for a dream to have, I could go
and check out the most popular dreams for inspiration.

Are you doing an natural language processing of these dreams to serve up
target ads? Many of these dreams seem like the perfect place for a wikihow
link.

You seem to have alot of travel dreams. When I post a dream, can I categorize
or tag it? Furthermore, could drimmit suggest people with similar dreams?
Maybe the two people on the inspiration page who both want to go to california
could get together. Or the ukulele players could follow each other.

On the inspiration page, I had to scroll a long way down to find someone who
had actually made progress on their dream. I feel the dreams that are
happening should be moved to the top of the page, so when I visit the
inspiration page, I actually get inspired by people who are accomplishing
their dreams using the site. (And thus want to use it myself). The same goes
for the dreams that are marked done.

I doubt anyone else will notice this, but I think that Brian Funshine is a
fake account created to comment on everything and has a girl's (or feminine
looking picture) so people will follow the account.

Profile pages seem to be throwing out 500 errors:
<http://www.drimmit.com/public/profile.php?username=ayhoung>

Great facebook page. I'll bet you hate Luke LeFerve.

The color and design are nice. Now that you have a small user base, I would
focus on expanding it by showing off how people are using the service to
accomplish their dreams.

